# non, je crains



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Bonjour, 

Hier, mon ami français a dit 'je crains' en réponse à cette question 
_
Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ?

Non, je crains. 

_Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, quelque chose comme 'I'm afraid not' ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Moon Palace

What is sure is that he didn't mean the same as the English. I'd be tempted to think it is a comment he added: _I haven't seen this film and for that reason, you can say that I am a creepy guy. _The meaning would be that he thinks it is a failure not to have seen this film.


----------



## Lucky19

oui, c'est comme quand on dit "ça craint !"

je crains = je suis nul ! j'ai pas assuré là ! j'ai pas fait ce qu'il fallait ! j'ai pas fait ce que j'aurais dû faire !


----------



## Omelette

So it means something like 'I'm useless' (?)


----------



## Moon Palace

No, not useless, but rather: I'm not worthy of being anyone's friend, people should keep away from me.


----------



## Lucky19

Ca peut signifier : I haven't been great here !


----------



## Wozzeck

Lucky19 said:


> Ca peut signifier : I haven't been great here !



Yes... 

in fact "Jules et Jim" is a great classic movie from the film maker François Truffaut.

  This is one of the masterpieces of "La nouvelle vague", a well known group of french film makers who influenced a lot of film makers in the world.

   When he says "je crains..." or "je le crains...", he found himself guilty not to have seen this (me too....). This is a short manner to say "Je crains d'avoir commis un impair (en n'ayant pas vu ce film)"

   You can only understand these words if you know that "Jules et Jim" is a great classic movie.

 I am perhaps wrong, but I think we can use in english "I'm afraid not..." in a similar way.

  NB : Quentin Tarantino makes some references to "Jules et Jim" in "Pulp fiction"


----------



## Omelette

You could say 'I'm afraid not' if the person is aplogising for a gap in their culture....'I really ought to have seen it,  but I haven't.'
But this seems different from Moon Palace's understanding of the words.
(Jules et Jim is well-known outside of France, so I think a lot of people would get the reference)


----------



## emmsy

I failed (there) perhaps?


----------



## Mauricet

I concur with Omelette (against Moon Palace) that "I'm afraid not" is right here. I understand the answer _Non, je crains_ not as _Non, je suis nul_ but simply _Non, j'en ai peur_ or _Malheureusement non_.


----------



## Moon Palace

Well then I beg to disagree: if the locutor had meant _I'm afraid not_, I believe he would have said: _non, je *le *crains. _I personally concur with Lucky19: the phrase is the same as _je crains / il craint_ / _ça craint! 
_And I stand my ground, because it would be a pity to have such a mistake in the dictionary.


----------



## Lucky19

Pour ma part, il y a une grosse différence entre dire "Je crains que non" et "je crains". Ca ne veut ABSOLUMENT pas dire la même chose !

source : _*L'Été, ça craint*_ […]Other WR  thread here_*.
*_


----------



## Wozzeck

Moon Palace said:


> Well then I beg to disagree: if the locutor had meant _I'm afraid not_, I believe he would have said: _non, je *le *crains. _I personally concur with Lucky19: the phrase is the same as _je crains / il craint_ / _ça craint!
> _And I stand my ground, because it would be a pity to have such a mistake in the dictionary.





In fact, we can understand "je crains" in different way

1) Basic interpétation, colloquial and rude language :
I'am horrible, keep away from me

From my memory, such expression arose in the middle 80s, and became popular in the 90s

2)  colloquial, but not rude (many educated people can use this expression)
An apologize.

So your are not totally wrong. In certain case , you can be right, but this is typically a kind of language of some suburbs in Paris 

 Please please and again please !!!! I don't know how old you are but don't forget that this is a rude language, this is vulgar.

   Here, there is a special context, and the reference to "Jules et Jim" makes no doubt on how we should interpret theses words. I often use myself this kind of expression. Someone who knows or speaks about "Jules et Jim" will generally not use "Je crains" in a rude way... the probability is very very low... by education.

If the movie was something like "American pie..", this could be more difficult to interpret.

 I use myself this expression... I can say "Je le crains..." or "Je crains...", sometimes we forget "le" in the spoken language.


----------



## Mauricet

Mais il n'a pas dit _Non, ça craint_ mais _Non, je crains_, qu'il m'arrive de dire comme une version un peu relâchée de _Non, je le crains_ qui signifie exactement _Je crains que non_.

"Tu as fait le café pour nos invités ? -- Non, je crains". J'ai juste oublié, je ne suis pas un monstre d'égoïsme pour autant ...

(Je répondais à Lucky19, naturellement).


----------



## Moon Palace

Wozzeck said:


> Please please and again please !!!! I don't know how old you are but don't forget that this is a rude language, this is vulgar.
> 
> [..;]I often use myself this kind of expression. Someone who knows or speaks about "Jules et Jim" will generally not use "Je crains" in a rude way... the probability is very very low.
> 
> If the movie was something like "American pie..", this could be more difficult to interpret.


If you mean that this use of _je crains _is actually the same as _je le crains_ but in an ungrammatical way, then we would need more context to confirm this. At any rate, this is a far cry from a common occurrence if it does exist (never read, seen or heard myself for instance). 
As regards _je crains / ça craint..._ it is today much less vulgar and much more commonplace than it was some years ago, and also used by educated people in a casual context. 
When it comes to the film at stake, I'm afraid this cannot be taken into account or else it is contradictory with your appraisal of how vulgar the phrase is: saying the people who know of _Jules et Jim_ are not vulgar is a prejudice. If it was valid, then they would say: _je le crains _in the proper way if they meant _I'm afraid_.


----------



## Itisi

Mauricet said:


> Mais il n'a pas dit _Non, ça craint_ mais _Non, je crains_, qu'il m'arrive de dire comme une version un peu relâchée de _Non, je le crains_ qui signifie exactement _Je crains que non_





Il faudrait être très complexé, un sacré 'loser', pour dire 'je crains' dans le sens où Moon Palace l'entend !


----------



## Lucky19

Langage des banlieues ? A l'origine peut être... mais je suis loin de vivre en banlieue parisienne...

Cette expression est apparue il y a une quinzaine d'année, je l'utilise de temps en temps et un certain nombre de personnes de mon entourage l'utilise encore. Je suis même surpris qu'elle soit toujours utilisée de nos jours par les "djeuns". En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord quand vous dites que c'est une expression vulgaire ou grossière, au sens strict de ces mots, c'est familier tout au plus.

Dans ce contexte, le meilleur équivalent français à mon avis  est : J'assure pas (un cachou) ! J'ai pas assuré sur ce coup-là !


----------



## Lucky19

Moon Palace said:


> If you mean that this use of _je crains _is actually the same as _je le crains_ but in an ungrammatical way, then we would need more context to confirm this. At any rate, this is a far cry from a common occurrence if it does exist (never read, seen or heard myself for instance).
> As regards _je crains / ça craint..._ it is today much less vulgar and much more commonplace than it was some years ago, and also used by educated people in a casual context.
> When it comes to the film at stake, I'm afraid this cannot be taken into account or else it is contradictory with your appraisal of how vulgar the phrase is: saying the people who know of _Jules et Jim_ are not vulgar is a prejudice. If it was valid, then they would say: _je le crains _in the proper way if they meant _I'm afraid_.



Absolument ! Ca n'a rien à voir !


----------



## Moon Palace

Sans savoir qui parle, ni ses habitudes, il me semble difficile d'aller plus loin. Il ressort de ce fil qu'il y a apparemment deux façons de le comprendre effectivement. Mais ce que le locuteur a voulu dire ne peut donc être déterminé que par ses habitudes de langage. 
Par contre, je ne vois pas le rapport entre les complexes et l'acception de "_je crains" _que je propose, et qui me semble plus usuelle que _je crains / je le crains_ : 


> Quand je te dis que je crains c'est que je crains
> Même une prise de sang ça me rend bizarre


----------



## Martyn94

Surely Wozzeck is right, and Mauricet: "Jules et Jim" is one of the greatest films of the post-war era, and was understood to be so at the time. The speaker is apologising for himself for not having seen it: ""no, I'm afraid I haven't". Pretty much as je-ne-regrette-rien (please use a shorter pseudo) first expressed it, and "I'm afraid not" would do perfectly well,


----------



## Moon Palace

Je viens de trouver ça sur un site de cinéma: 


> *Je sais pas je l'ai pas vu. Je crains un peu à vrai dire *


Maintenant, on peut toujours trouver que chacune des versions est parfaite, selon où l'on se place...


----------



## Lucky19

Si j'avais un ami français qui écrirait "je crains" en voulant dire "je crains que non" ou "je le crains", je lui dirais aussitôt de retourner sur les bancs de l'école. Ce genre de faute n'est même pas une faute d'orthographe, c'est une faute grossière de français, comme une faute de syntaxe. Dire "je crains" au lieu de "je crains que non" est impensable, inenvisageable pour un français.


----------



## Mauricet

Si nous étions amis, Lucky, je ne manquerais pas de vous corriger celle-ci





> Si j'avais un ami français qui *écrirait*


mais je me garderai bien de tomber dans cette faute de goût (*). Quant aux bancs de l'école, je ne pense pas avoir besoin d'y retourner pour reconnaître une phrase en français oral relâché toute simple comme _Non, je crains_ signifiant _je crains que non_.

L'exemple de Moon Palace





> *Je sais pas je l'ai pas vu. Je crains un peu à vrai dire *


est intéressant pour comparer. Il dit les choses en deux phrases et c'est clair : "je n'ai pas vu ce film, j'aurais dû, à vrai dire je suis à peu près nul en cinéma" ... Loin de moi de contester que _Je crains_, tout court, puisse signifier _Je suis nul_ !

(*) Prétérition (figure de rhétorique).


----------



## Lucky19

Voir ici une "faute de français oral relâché toute simple" relève, à mon avis, de la surinterprétation mais chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut.

Quant à ma faute de goût, franchement, je "le" crains !


----------



## Mauricet

> faute de français oral relâché toute simple  phrase en français oral relâché toute simple


----------



## petit1

I am hopeless. (a hopeless case)


----------



## Itisi

je-ne-regrette-rien said:


> Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ?[/I]


Puisqu'il s'agit d'un ami à vous, le plus simple serait de lui demander ce qu'il voulait dire exactement et de nous en faire part, comme ça, ce serait réglé !


----------



## Lucky19

Itisi said:


> Puisqu'il s'agit d'un ami à vous, le plus simple serait de lui demander ce qu'il voulait dire exactement et de nous en faire part, comme ça, ce serait réglé !



Excellente suggestion. J'adore ! lol


----------



## Michelvar

Ok, so lets summarize for our foreign friends brave enough to read the 28 first posts : 

We don't know what this French friend wanted to say, nor what is his level in French, nor if OP heard well. What we know for sure is : 

_Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je crains. = "no, I suck / I'm so uncultured/uneducated".
__Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je le crains. = "no, I'm afraid I didn't".  (Everywhere in France, quite formal language)_.
_Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je le crains. = "no, that sort of movies frighten me".  (In Marseille area, local language)_.


----------



## Itisi

Michelvar said:


> _Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je le crains. = "no, that sort of movies frighten me".  (In Marseille area, local language)_.


 (Elle est bien bonneuh !)


----------



## Mauricet

Good summary, if completed:





Michelvar said:


> _Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je crains. = "no, I suck / I'm so uncultured/uneducated". *OR "I'm afraid not" (Everywhere in France, informal)*
> __Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je le crains. = "no, I'm afraid I didn't".  (Everywhere in France, quite formal language)_.
> _Tu as vu le film 'Jules et Jim' ? Non, je le crains. = "no, that sort of movies frighten me".  (In Marseille area, local language)_.


----------



## Moon Palace

Mauricet said:


> _*OR "I'm afraid not" (Everywhere in France, informal)*_



If I may, I wouldn't go so far as to say "everywhere in France", Mauricet, as it appears that at least two posters here have never ever heard it nor seen it in films, nor read it in books. On the other hand, the first proposal is well established.


----------



## Mauricet

En googlant "non, je crains" (écartant les suites commençant par "que") on trouve ceci :





> 20 janv. 2013 – Pourrait-on imaginer, par exemple, un Yennayer grandeur nature au stade du 5-Juillet à Alger ? Evidemment _non, je crains_ ! Méga-concert *...*


----------



## Martyn94

[…] I thought that "on peut pas dire ça" was about the strongest possible anathema (for something that has evidently been said). But it seems that some faults are so gross that they cannot even be imagined. Mauricet seems to have the more realistic view: even if it has not yet been said in your part of France (there has to be a first time for anything), you can probably guess it.


----------



## A-class-act

Il pouvais dire quelque chose de ce genre "J'ai pas assurer sur ce coup là!" ou bien tout court "J'ai pas assurer."


----------



## A-class-act

Sans lire les proposition donner, si la questions m'était posée je dirais "Ne dit rien de plus, je sais que j'ai pas assurer"


----------



## LILOIA

The best thing to do would be to ask your friend what he really meant, or what he really said, because in both meanings ("I'm afraid I didn't see it" or "it sucks") we would not say that. We would say either : "J'en ai peur" (preferably to "Je le crains") or "ça craint" (it sucks). 
Would you say : "I suck" in English ? Well, it's the same in French.


----------



## Lucky19

Bah, on est encore loin du crêpage de chignon. Dieu merci ! Le but du jeu n'est pas d'avoir à tout prix le dernier mot. L'usage d'une langue transcende de loin ses locuteurs. De même, l'usage d'une langue au quotidien ne se limite pas à ce qui est écrit dans les bouquins de grammaire ou les dictionnaires, au grand dam de certains. En outre, des différences peuvent apparaître d'une région à l'autre, d'une génération à l'autre, d'une culture à l'autre.

Ici, je pense que l'âge, le niveau de français et le milieu dont est issu l'ami de JNRR seront des facteurs déterminants.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Haha, ce fil me fait rire maintenant - il est très intéressant de voir ces réactions si passionnées ! Je peux vous donner des précisions. 
1. Il s'agit d'un Français de 20 ans de la région parisienne qui parle de l'argot avec moi (comme nous sommes amis et jeunes ) 
2. Je l'ai compris correctement, parce que je lui ai demandé 'crains, comme _craindre ?_', et il a dit, 'Oui, c'est ça, je crains.' 
3. Ce n'était pas _je* le* crains. 
_4. Je lui ai demandé ce que ça voulait dire, et il a dit, 'Bah, c'est que c'est un grand classique et je l'ai pas vu, je peux pas l'expliquer plus exactement'. Donc j'ai dit, 'Tu veux dire que c'est dommage ?' et il a répondu, 'Oui peut-être mais ce n'est pas tout à fait ça.' 
5. Les traductions comme 'I'm totally creepy' etc me paraissent très étrange. On ne dirait jamais ça en anglais. On dirait peut-être 'I know, I suck - I'm so uncultured,' ou quelque chose de ce genre. 

C'est pour tout cela que je suis venu vous demander sur WR, parce que j'aimerais savoir comment utiliser cette expression, dans quels autres contextes etc. 
Sans doute, l'expression existe ; mais elle est familière et il est bien possible que certains ne l'aient pas déjà rencontrée. Désolée pour la réponse tardive !


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, il voulait bien dire : "_I suck_". Mais je l'aurais compris comme Mauricet : _je crains que non (I'm afraid not). _
Pourquoi? Parce que « _je crains _» ou même « _ça craint _» n'est pas d'usage courant (que je sache) au Québec.

Dans un tel contexte, moi j'aurais dit : _non, je fais dur _(dans le sens : _je suis tellement inculte_). Comme je dirais _ça fait dur _là où certains disent _ça craint_.
Ne me demandez pas d'où ça vient... je ne sais pas.


----------



## Omelette

I'm not sure about 'I suck'.  Isn't that a bit of over the top in the circumstances?  In BE at least, isn't it  more like 'I'm rubbish', 'I'm a disaster' ,'I'm useless' any of which could be said more lightly?
He is only talking about a film he has failed to see.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Omelette said:


> I'm not sure about 'I suck'.  Isn't that a bit of over the top in the circumstances?  Isn't it  more like 'I'm rubbish', 'I'm a disaster' ,'I'm useless' any of which could be said more lightly?
> He is only talking about a film he has failed to see.



It really all depends on the level of irony used! I think it's fine, quite American, but it's said.


----------



## Oddmania

Tout comme Mauricet, j'aurais également parié sur _Je crains que non._ Tout d'abord à cause de la virgule (_Non*,* je crains_), et deuxièmement, parce qu'il est assez inhabituel d'utiliser le verbe _craindre _à la première personne pour dire _to suck._

Les seules occasions où j'entends _Je crains_, c'est lorsque le verbe _craindre _veut dire _être sensible à quelque chose_ : _"Arrête de faire grincer la craie sur le tableau, je crains (ça)"._


----------



## Moon Palace

Thanks for your input, jnrr 
What you say about _creepy_ is interesting, because my Collins-Robert dictionary translates _il craint, ce type_ by _that guy is creepy_... Hence my initial suggestion. And you tend to say that saying someone is creepy is stronger or at any rate odd compared with _I suck / he sucks? _

As regards what has been deemed to be a free-for-all between French speakers, I don't think there has been any of this here. Just a lively debate on how we each understand a particular phrase. If a phrase is used in a particular place or by some locutors, it doesn't mean for all that that it is universal. If one can guess a meaning, it doesn't mean this meaning is the right one. Research requires debates, and I am glad we can have such debates on WRF.


----------



## Omelette

The usual meaning of ‘creepy’ in BE is (Oxford): ‘unpleasant in a way that makes you feel nervous or frightened’.  Another meaning – perhaps more commonly used in AE – is ‘unpleasant, repulsive’.
So 'I'm creepy' is different from 'I suck' etc.


----------



## Mauricet

Malheureusement, les "précisions" apportées par l'initiateur de ce fil ne font qu'ajouter à la confusion sur ce que son ami a voulu dire :





> 2. Je l'ai compris correctement, parce que je lui ai demandé 'crains, comme _craindre ?_', et il a dit, 'Oui, c'est ça, je crains.'


_Non, je crains_ était donc bien la transcription correcte de ce qu'il a dit, comme nous l'avons tous supposé. Ce qu'il faudrait savoir, c'est s'il employait le verbe _craindre_ *au sens* qu'il a dans l'expression _ça craint !_ ou dans _il craint, ce type !_


> 3. Ce n'était pas _je* le* crains._


Nous avons donc bien compris qu'il a dit _Non, je crains_. Ce qu'il faudrait savoir, c'est si _Non, je le crains_ au sens de _Je crains de ne pas avoir vu ce film_ (et non pas de "J'ai peur de ce film") aurait exprimé sa pensée adéquatement, ou pas du tout.





> 4. Je lui ai demandé ce que ça voulait dire, et il a dit, 'Bah,  c'est que c'est un grand classique et je l'ai pas vu, je peux pas  l'expliquer plus exactement'. Donc j'ai dit, 'Tu veux dire que c'est  dommage ?' et il a répondu, 'Oui peut-être mais ce n'est pas tout à fait  ça.'


C'est clair comme de l'eau de roche ... "J'ai peur de ne pas avoir vu ce film" sous-entend aussi que c'est dommage de ne pas l'avoir vu. Ce qu'il faudrait savoir, c'est s'il se sentait inculte ou nul au point de pouvoir dire de lui-même _Je crains !_


----------



## Moon Palace

Thanks, omelette.  I now get the difference between these two phrases. 

As for the feedback from the locutor himself, I can't see why there is still confusion: he didn't mean _je le crains. _He clearly meant it was a real pity he hadn't seen that film which is a cornerstone of French cinema. And this pity is what makes him feel that _he sucks. _I can't see why the idea of saying _I suck _seems so unacceptable: I have students who say this for just about anything, and they don't understand it in a literal way, it is just a turn of phrase to mean that they do not take pride in failing to do something. The opposite of an understatement, exactly as they say _c'est énorme_ for just about anything, even trivial ones.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, ou bien il a voulu dire :  _Non, j'en ai bien peur (et je le déplore)... _comme j'ai d'abord compris.
ou il fait de l'autodérision et veut dire ce qui en québécois serait _(je sais, je fais dur).


_


----------



## Moon Palace

Nicomon said:


> ou il fait de l'autodérision et veut dire ce qui en québécois serait _(je sais, je fais dur).
> 
> 
> _


C'est comme ça que je l'entends chez mes étudiants: _je crains_, je sais que je suis nul en n'ayant pas vu ce film. Cette réaction est d'autant plus fréquente lorsque la question porte sur un film culte, que tout le monde est censé avoir vu.


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Alors, ou bien il a voulu dire :  _Non, j'en ai bien peur (et je le déplore)... _comme j'ai d'abord compris.
> ou il fait de l'autodérision et veut dire ce qui en québécois serait _(je sais, je fais dur).
> _



Absolument, c'est de l'autodérision. C'est comme dire : "C'est la honte !" ou "J'assure pas un cachou !"


----------



## Itisi

LILOIA said:


> Would you say : "I suck" in English ? _No, you wouldn't!_     Well, it's the same in French. _Apparently no_t!.


----------



## Nucleos

Les mots changent en fonction de l'espace-temps, et de l'âge des gens impliqués.

Pour moi-20enaire-breton-parisien, "je crains" dans le contexte "J'ai pas vu ce film, je crains" est évident, il n'y a qu'une seule solution, si c'est moi qui avait dit ça. (Et je serais bien capable de dire ce genre de choses. Ça tombe bien, comme le locuteur, j'habite Paris et j'ai 25 ans.)
Synonymes (dans mon patois ?) : «je pue», «chui inculte», «c'est n'importe quoi», «j'y connais rien», etc.

Maintenant, que des gens venus d'ailleurs ou des quadragénaires (ou des petits de 10 ans) comprennent tout à fait autrement... Je trouve que c'est plutôt normal. Souhaitable. Génial. «Il n'y a pas de norme, que des usages.» n'est-ce pas ? n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Latourdebabel

Hello je-ne-regrette-rien,
To reply to your first question, "je crains" in this case means " I know, I suck/shame on me". Just like you would answer your friend if you heard of a classic movie your whole life and admitted that you've actually never watched it.


----------



## Mauricet

> I can't see why there is still confusion: he didn't mean _je le crains._


He didn't *say* _je le crains_. What he *meant* we still don't know, regrettably at post #54 (waiting for pruning).





> Alors, ou bien il a voulu dire :  _Non, j'en ai bien peur (et je le déplore)... _comme j'ai d'abord compris.
> ou il fait de l'autodérision et veut dire ce qui en québécois serait _(je sais, je fais dur)._


C'est exactement ce que je pense maintenant, compte tenu de cette remarque très juste de Nucleos : "Les mots changent en fonction de l'espace-temps, et de l'âge des gens impliqués." *Ou bien* le sens "vieux" _Non, j'en ai bien peur_ qui correspond à la définition de _craindre_ dans les dictionnaires, en langue orale informelle. *Ou bien* le sens "jeune" où _craindre_ a un sens nouveau (relativement).

Pour moi, l'ambiguïté n'est pas levée, même si je _crains_ maintenant qu'en effet l'interprétation "jeune" soit la plus probable ... Hélas ! ("C'était mieux *a*vant", comme disait la marionnette de ce chanteur rural dont le nom m'échappe).

Edit : Francis Cabrel


----------

